# Cove base adhesive removal



## mendelectric (Aug 14, 2009)

Need to remove the adhesive that some rubber cove base left on the wood trim board we are trying to save. Best to heat gun it and scrape, use adhesive removal solution or power sand them puppys ?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd scrape, sand, putty, sand prime paint paint assuming it's paint grade. Or you could just buy a new board.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Chemical strip, will work the fastest definitely. Sanding glue sucks, it gums up the pads/sheets/discs. Use a paste type stripper, brush it on the damaged areas, go around the whole place, come back to where you started, and scrape or use a putty knife. Wipe it clean, maybe a quick hit with a sanding block....good to go.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------

